# What deal did you miss out on today?



## bikewhorder (Oct 4, 2016)

I like to spend a lot of time perusing the completed listings on Ebay and inevitably I find stuff that makes me want to tear my hair out.  So I'm starting this thread as a place to post deals that were found after the hammer fell or the thing was marked sold. Here's a BIN listing that was under priced IMO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stewart-Warner-bike-speedometer-vintage-/371725116659?hash=item568c8b24f3:g:L~UAAOSwdIFXyDSH&nma=true&si=7%2FtD8p3meu3smVj7xsm1nEZ9YDk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## stoney (Oct 4, 2016)

Holy you know what.. As much time as I spend searching Ebay etc, it's amazing what I miss.


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Let it go. No use dwelling on things you can't change.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2016)

If its worth mentioning; it should be informative too. Pics are drag and clic
Stewart Warner Bike Speedometer sold for $25 Congratulations are in order. Who Won it?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 4, 2016)

And the one that hurts the most since I was working a deal and "someone responded faster than me" is this.






Oh well, plenty of fish out there.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 4, 2016)

was frantically scraping up the dough for a nice Colson for sale here.was sooooooo close.seller pulled the sale just before I made it.life goes on.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 4, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> .life goes on.



But that's the thing, it doesn't have to. I've found that you can dwell on these missed opportunities forever. A few months ago I missed an Elgin bicycle on ebay about two hours away from me that had a pencil kickstand and sold for $177.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 4, 2016)

I missed this one in the last second. The worst part is that I know who outbid me, I don't know whether to congratulate him or kill him. 
Ha,ha, just kidding I did congratulate him; at the end I really didn't like the bike that much...@#~%$@#4#@~~


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> . The worst part is that I know who outbid me, I don't know whether to congratulate him or kill him.




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 4, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> But that's the thing, it doesn't have to.




you know,you're right.the Golden Gate bridge is only an hour away.lol.


----------



## That bike guy (Oct 4, 2016)

Haha hornlight is mine now


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391554269282?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 4, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> If its worth mentioning; it should be informative too. Pics are drag and clic




good to know!
⬆...ahem!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2016)

To many to mention.
Grin and bear it.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2016)

bricycle said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391554269282?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Cool Pin sold for $33.51 with 3 bids   ...and the winner is?


----------



## buickmike (Oct 5, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> To many to mention.
> Grin and bear it.



Cycling day- you're on a roll today.


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 12, 2016)

this is why I cannot look at stuff I just get pissed about things I miss! haha


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 12, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> this is why I cannot look at stuff I just get pissed about things I miss! haha




I hear you.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 4, 2018)

Ugh, I just stumbled upon this completed listing.  I think it was a BIN @ $200 http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=122905603893


----------



## catfish (Mar 4, 2018)

Let it go. If you don't you will drive yourself crazy. 



bikewhorder said:


> Ugh, I just stumbled upon this completed listing.


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 6, 2018)

Missed this last month. $50 single bid. Hard to find 5 speed Corvette orig. paint frame.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162887254005
Worse part was that I bought the seat from this bike but didn’t bid the frame!


----------



## ricobike (Mar 14, 2018)

This one sold the other day on Facebook of all places listed for $225.  Sold immediately of course.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 15, 2018)

Here is a good true story: some people here in town donated a bunch of clothing to Goodwill. The clothing belonged to a guy who passed away recently the story goes, and the family was told by someone close to the deceased that he had about $30k in cash stashed somewhere in the apartment. They all looked and looked and found no money, But,  Soon  after donating the clothing whispers of someone working at Goodwill found wads of cash in the liner of a leather jacket. LOL 
Well, word got out and the family contacted Goodwill and the Police confiscated the money from the employee and it went back to the family. I don’t know the law on this kind of thing, but I do know when to shut the fudge up if I find 30k. Apparently this idiot had to spout off about it. LOL


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 17, 2018)

I missed this today, but a buddy of mine got it for $20. LOL
1970’s Marantz 4400 quad beast! You can buy a couple of killer bikes with what this is worth!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 4, 2018)

This had to be a mistake, I wonder if the deal went through?   https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-GT-Fu...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 4, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> This had to be a mistake, I wonder if the deal went through?   https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-GT-Fury-Pro-Size-S-INV-34745-/273420426497?hash=item3fa9209d01:g:1CEAAOSwXOBbfFnM&nma=true&si=wFAjeWvgAmLEvlC2SulISwkFeXY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




I thought you were going to refer to the locomotion haul from Maine he just posted about.
Glad to hear from you and know you are alive though...
Chris


----------



## vincev (Oct 4, 2018)

This is what I said earlier.My friend found this at a garage sale.It was in the yard as yard art ! An 1886 Columbia light roadster !


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 4, 2018)

scrubbinrims said:


> I thought you were going to refer to the locomotion haul from Maine he just posted about.
> Glad to hear from you and know you are alive though...
> Chris



Well I hadn't seen that yet but thanks for ruining my night


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 9, 2018)

After hunting for quite awhile I missed this tall prewar Schwinn straightbar frame($129) and fenders($256) today; I went to get a cup of coffee and didn't get my cellphone calendar reminder I need to start using a bidding service. (The tall fork & truss rods sold last week, before the frame was posted.)
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302910944145


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> After hunting for quite awhile I missed this tall prewar Schwinn straightbar frame($129) and fenders($256) today; I went to get a cup of coffee and didn't get my cellphone calendar reminder I need to start using a bidding service. (The tall fork & truss rods sold last week, before the frame was posted.)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PR...02910944145?oid=302910938611&autorefresh=true
> View attachment 880909
> 
> View attachment 880910



PM sent


----------



## vincev (Oct 9, 2018)

Well I missed out on a deal today ! I had a coupon for 20% off at our local Chinese restaurant and it expired a day earlier.


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 1, 2022)

Damn, I bet they went cheap!


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 1, 2022)

A bike like this In original condition , sold at the flea market near my house for 450.00 , a week later a kid came in with a multi-colored blue bird and sold it for 250.00  to the people in the 1st row inside the entry gate. One thing about living down here is , a lot of people come down to retire , and sell there collections . The markets are usually good for getting stuff . This market is where  I   found the possibly  oldest motorcycle  discovered In America,Mike Wolfe from American Pickers recently bought it from the man I sold it to 30 years ago,also I found the oldest known American bicycle race trophy here , dated jan. 11th 1869 . Certainly not bragging , only telling the historical fact


----------

